# Got a lathe



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I can remember my grandfather turning candlesticks on this lathe when I was a teenager. Well, after 20+ years sitting unused in my uncle's garage, he finally decided to move it out...to my garage.



Atlas QC-54

I've spent the last 3 days cleaning, oiling, repacking, and cleaning some more. I think it is just about ready to make some chips.

I've been wanting to turn a small bowl for my wife to put her jewelry in when she's in the kitchen. Currently she takes off her rings and watch and just piles them in the kitchen window when she goes to cook. I've got a lot of nice mesquite and pecan just waiting for the right time...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! I love looking at the old lathes in working condition. Metal lathe to boot. Bet that has seen some work in it's lifetime.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

bill said:


> Sweet! I love looking at the old lathes in working condition. Metal lathe to boot. Bet that has seen some work in it's lifetime.


Enough to wear out the left end of the lead screw. My grandfather turned it around, so now the fwd/rev lever is backwards...the drive gears are a bit worn too.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, it works.


----------

